# Lee Silva-esk scout mod...



## PrideProducts

Well after meeting Lee at this year's ecst and shooting a scout he'd modded I had to get one and do one myself.
So I bought a scout whilst I was there and waited until I got back home to the UK.
On the same day off jumping off the plane I began modding aha it didn't take long for me to get back out into the work shop.
Here it is anyway guys fits great in the hand and nice and pocketable now.
All the best,
Lewis

















Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayhiker

That's nice.... but you really didn't have to start with a scout to make that, did you?


----------



## peppermack

I know the one Lewis is talking about that Lee had and he started with a scout. The one Lee had I used for an entire day and is what I used to learn full butterfly on at the ECST. So if you wanted to have it real close to that one I would start with a scout Looks awesome Lewis!


----------



## PrideProducts

Dayhiker said:


> That's nice.... but you really didn't have to start with a scout to make that, did you?


No but for the price of a scout your getting a premade board cut almost ready for you to make something out of. 
And it's for me me so I don't mind the cast marks and injection molding holes.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts

peppermack said:


> I know the one Lewis is talking about that Lee had and he started with a scout. The one Lee had I used for an entire day and is what I used to learn full butterfly on at the ECST. So if you wanted to have it real close to that one I would start with a scout Looks awesome Lewis!


Yeah I took some pictures off it at the ecst to copy it aha ????
















Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack

I made a micarta one to shoot tabs with based on that too. Need to throw a picture of it up. That one of Lee's was sooooo comfortable.


----------



## PrideProducts

peppermack said:


> I made a micarta one to shoot tabs with based on that too. Need to throw a picture of it up. That one of Lee's was sooooo comfortable.


You can say that again shot well as well








Just made these corks for mine as I won't be changing the bands very often, 
I've just been and had a shot with this and is not quiet the same as lee's but still good

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Silva

Nicely done, Lewis!!

Didn't waste any time getting that one out!

It's always a great feeling when you find your work inspiring great talents such as yourself and Mr.Karl..... (still haven't found the one I took to ecst... :banghead: )

Not at all a problem though. Nathan was equally impressed with it's look and performance, and has set aside a few hundred Scouts for the "MOD" hehehehe(slave driver/dear friend, that guy!! hehehe)

All the best to you, and your family, Lewis. Tell Pops hello for me, would ya?


----------



## PrideProducts

Lee Silva said:


> Nicely done, Lewis!!
> Didn't waste any time getting that one out!
> It's always a great feeling when you find your work inspiring great talents such as yourself and Mr.Karl..... (still haven't found the one I took to ecst... :banghead: )
> Not at all a problem though. Nathan was equally impressed with it's look and performance, and has set aside a few hundred Scouts for the "MOD" hehehehe(slave driver/dear friend, that guy!! hehehe)
> All the best to you, and your family, Lewis. Tell Pops hello for me, would ya?


Haha nice one,
I will do if he stops eating 
I couldn't seam to get the tubes with ball bearings in, attachment to work for some reason they kept sliding out...
Any ideas?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity

PrideProducts said:


> Well after meeting Lee at this year's ecst and shooting a scout he'd modded I had to get one and do one myself.
> So I bought a scout whilst I was there and waited until I got back home to the UK.
> On the same day off jumping off the plane I began modding aha it didn't take long for me to get back out into the work shop.
> Here it is anyway guys fits great in the hand and nice and pocketable now.
> All the best,
> Lewis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Nice!

I have a blue one that I was going to do the same thing to. Thanks for doing it first so I could see how what to take off!!!


----------



## PrideProducts

Metropolicity said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after meeting Lee at this year's ecst and shooting a scout he'd modded I had to get one and do one myself.
> So I bought a scout whilst I was there and waited until I got back home to the UK.
> On the same day off jumping off the plane I began modding aha it didn't take long for me to get back out into the work shop.
> Here it is anyway guys fits great in the hand and nice and pocketable now.
> All the best,
> Lewis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> I have a blue one that I was going to do the same thing to. Thanks for doing it first so I could see how what to take off!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah it works great I sanded down to 240 and then ran a blow torch over it then sanded the tips to 600 which worked great the texture from the blow torch is great!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack

Lewis, I always use tubes that are just ever so slightly bigger than the hole. So that when the flats are in there it is very snug, like I have to pull on the tune and the flats at the same time to get it seated.


----------



## PrideProducts

peppermack said:


> Lewis, I always use tubes that are just ever so slightly bigger than the hole. So that when the flats are in there it is very snug, like I have to pull on the tune and the flats at the same time to get it seated.


Ah right I see. 
I'll have to go to the fishing shop and get some cheep tubes from there that are the right size

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Silva

Yep, Karl's spot on with that advice... With the right fit you should have to pull (rather than push) them in to "seat"... Secure as anything, and dam quick with some practice...


----------



## Lee Silva




----------



## PrideProducts

Lee Silva said:


>


Aha I watched this yesterday trying to figure it out thought it was the magic fairy dust that I was missing 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity

Lee Silva said:


> Yep, Karl's spot on with that advice... With the right fit you should have to pull (rather than push) them in to "seat"... Secure as anything, and dam quick with some practice...


I manged to outfit some of the dankungs with the same attachment 

Hey Lee! I tried to send you a message about the Dama Sling I forwarded to you, your inbox is full. I did send through other channels (SSC)


----------



## leon13

Jauser that's great


----------



## JTslinger

Lee Silva said:


> Nicely done, Lewis!!
> Didn't waste any time getting that one out!
> It's always a great feeling when you find your work inspiring great talents such as yourself and Mr.Karl..... (still haven't found the one I took to ecst... :banghead: )
> Not at all a problem though. Nathan was equally impressed with it's look and performance, and has set aside a few hundred Scouts for the "MOD" hehehehe(slave driver/dear friend, that guy!! hehehe)
> All the best to you, and your family, Lewis. Tell Pops hello for me, would ya?


Save me one.


----------



## Lee Silva

JTslinger said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done, Lewis!!
> Didn't waste any time getting that one out!
> It's always a great feeling when you find your work inspiring great talents such as yourself and Mr.Karl..... (still haven't found the one I took to ecst... :banghead: )
> Not at all a problem though. Nathan was equally impressed with it's look and performance, and has set aside a few hundred Scouts for the "MOD" hehehehe(slave driver/dear friend, that guy!! hehehe)
> All the best to you, and your family, Lewis. Tell Pops hello for me, would ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Save me one.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be a problem, Jeremy..... Like most of the mods, they'll come out in modest batches, so don't hesitate... If you happen to miss out, we'll hook you up.


----------



## Crimson Owl.

Lookin good!


----------



## pult421

Is that the one you had at ecst??


----------



## PrideProducts

pult421 said:


> Is that the one you had at ecst??


Yeah it is

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger

That thing is fantastic. I may be contacting you for one in the future.


----------



## PrideProducts

JTslinger said:


> That thing is fantastic. I may be contacting you for one in the future.


Sounds good to me matey

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I just got a little fan boy reading 
this post. Haha... I need to spend a few days digging through old posts.

@JTSlinger, do most of these fine folks still attend ECST?


----------

